# Démontage de volume impossible



## Aroro (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs Mac-Mini utilisé par plusieurs utilisateurs qui possèdent des comptes réseaux.
Lors du login des volumes sont montés via afp. 

Et de temps en temps un volume ne se démonte pas comme il faut.
Donc le prochain utilisateur ne pourra pas accéder à son répertoire réseau personnel car son volume ne sera pas bien intitulé:

Il devrait s'appeler SERVEUR_XXX mais vu que ce volume est toujours existant vu que le dernier utilisateur ne s'est pas délogué proprement, son volume s'appelle SERVEUR_XXX-1.

J'essaie de mettre une tâche dans le cron: @reboot root /monscript.sh

Le script contient ceci:

/sbin/umount /Volumes/SERVEUR_XXX >resultats 2>/test.odt

Mais rien ne fonctionne: le problème c'est que même si, avec un terminal je me positionne dans /Volumes et je fais la commande umount SERVEUR_XXX j'ai le message suivant:

SERVEUR_XXX is not currently mounted

alors que si je fais un mv il est bien recopié dans un autre répertoire.

Merci si vous arrivez à m'aider.

Salutations.


----------



## Falco (30 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Va dans "Utilitaire" via le menu "Aller..." ouvre "Utilitaire de disque" et sélectionne le volume en question dans la fenêtre de gauche. Il y a un bouton en haut à droite "Monter / Démonter" ; clic pour démonter et reclic pour le faire revenir. Le bouton "Ejecter" démonte le disque mais ne le fait pas revenir dans la même session.


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

```
diskutil list

diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk[x]
```

(pour démonter les partitions)


----------

